# Which VST basket



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just had my Expobar Leva DB a few days now & I love it.

Which VST basket would be the best replacement for the double basket which came as standard with the machine? The standard basket is 25mm high and I use 16/18 grams per double shot, which is plenty for me.

I will also be getting a Torr 58.4 Tamper for the VST

cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

18grm VST should do the trick - can up/downdose 1grm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Vst work at optimum +\- 1 g of recommended dose ( although they can be dosed more or less if you want )

The 18g vst would allow you to dose 17-19g without massively updosing the basket , the one below 15g might not work so well saya 17g dose in and may not have decent headroom versus shower screen at 17g


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Peter

Good choice on Tamper









Tricky one really its quite a personal preference I've got a 15g, 18g and 20g. I tend to use the 18g more than the others but that's just me


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I use a 20g VST basket for 18/20g coffee.

There is a 18g basket available which you may prefer for a 16/18g dose.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks guys. Do I go for the VST Ridgeless??

Thanks


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I use ridgeless, just easier to get them in and out of a portafilter.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

So the ridges ref to the outside of the basket, not the inside?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Ridges are for the spring in the portafilter to click onto the outside wall so would be similar to the stock baskets. The ridgeless rely on close tolerance (plus the lip) to stay located. Personal preference, plus whether you take the basket out a lot or not, if not then not a lot of difference IMHO other than somewhere else to clean a few grinds from after tamping ( the ridge is outwards from the inside of basket). Personally I have 18, 20 and 22g VST's and all are ridged, but thats me, others prefer non ridged.

Hope of help.

John


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Its rather confusing as some folk define ridged baskets as having ridges on the internal walls of the basket whilst others define it as ridges on the external diameter of the basket, where the spring on the Portafilter holds the basket in place??? Which category does the VST fall into??


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

As John has said, whether they are "innies" or "outties" their only use is to hold the basket in the portafilter with the help of a wire spring.

Some use the ridges to gauge dose height and therefore headroom to the group, others weigh... It really is down to personal preference!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd recommend ridgeless, just because they're easier to get out.


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

I've never seen an 'inny', only ever 'outies'. I can't find an image of one, either (though it makes for an interesting search string on google...) - I think you'll find innies don't exist.

The confusing bit is that the basket can taper, so if there is a ridge in it (an 'outy') then there appears to be a ridge stopping the tamper going past it in some cases (e.g. see http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/general/88615). Most of the time you're dosing at or above the ridge, so it makes no difference.

Ridgeless are not so great if you don't have a knock box to get the pucks out - tapping the PF on anything results in the entire basket falling out, not just the puck. With a knock box, its ridgeless all the way for me.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The ridge is formed by moving metal from inside to outside,if you look carefully you will see a slight depression on the inside where the metal has been moved from. I think you will find that in metal spinning the item is rotated and a tool is forced against the inside squeezing the metal out to form an external ridge.

I personally prefer the "ridgeless" baskets for easier removal when frequently changing.

I also think the 18 gm +/-basket would be best for your needs.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> <snip>
> 
> Ridgeless are not so great if you don't have a knock box to get the pucks out - tapping the PF on anything results in the entire basket falling out, not just the puck. With a knock box, its ridgeless all the way for me.
> 
> </snip>


if you keep the spring in the portafilter and use a ridge less basket then the spring tension is enough to stop the basket falling out!


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Hmm, I am obviously under-sprung, then... pops out every time for me.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I have all sizes. 15g and 18g get used the most. That said 20g is in the PF right now. You'll get them all before you're done with Brewtus. (great choice by the way).

Mine are ridged because I either grind into a cup or straight into PF. I like fact that basket does not ping out when I bang the PF on the bar of the knock box. I like it a lot.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your help guys. I will order the 18g & decide whether to go ridged or ridgeless just before I hit the pay button!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you plan to change baskets - even infrequently, ridgeless are best IMO - easier to remove from portafliter. Also, nowhere for grinds to get trapped.


----------



## drawntowin (Aug 24, 2014)

The 20g VST requires an internal wall height of 25.4mm in your PF for it to fit. Not all PFs can take a 20g VST. No probs if you are using a naked or the fancy Cafelat PF. Just a caution. Ridgeless are best IMO, easy to remove, if the ridgeless pops out when knocking I take the spring out and give it a bit of a squeeze for a tighter fit to the basket.


----------

